# Ice Cream.......



## skijay (May 26, 2004)

While shopping for a frozen desert I passed on my typical Tofutti pints and headed out of the "health food" section and right down to where the good stuff is.  I love Tofutti.  It is soy based "ice cream".  

Well If I want the good stuff I usually head for the Ben & Jerry's.  I was so happy to see the Oatmeal cookie ice cream.  This stuff is awesome!  It is cinammon ice cream with soft crumbled up oatmeal cookies (no raisins) and chunks of fudge.  This is the best flavor ice cream I have ever tasted! 

So what is your favorite?


----------



## Jaytrek57 (May 26, 2004)

Vanilla. :wink:


----------



## MichaelJ (May 27, 2004)

Vanilla is the finest of the flavors for commercial ice cream. When going out to dairies and the like, I enjoy oreo cookie the best.

Mmm. Now I need to make a run to Kimball Farms...


----------



## ChileMass (May 27, 2004)

One of the things I really love about living in New England is roadside ice cream stands.  Any ice cream stand that is associated with a local dairy is great, and there are 3 of them here in the western Boston suburbs that I go to, one of which is open most of the winter.  Homemade pistachio is pretty darned good, and fresh peach or strawberry in season.  Ice cream stands and clam shacks at the beach - mmmm-mmmm........


----------



## Max (May 27, 2004)

Let's see...peppermint stick    , or perhaps butter crunch   8) , umm I think oreo cookie!  Yeah! that's it!!!      No, wait....Heath bar!     :idea:   Errrr, no I think it's....

Damn it, who brought up this thread anyway!   :roll:


----------



## skican (May 27, 2004)

Brigham's Mocha Almond Fudge and Vanilla. For those of you following low carb diets (I am and lost 11), the Edy's Sugar Free Icecream is VERY good. Only 9 grams/carbs per serving. Beats the heck outta sugar free jello!


----------



## smitty77 (May 27, 2004)

M&M, chocolate-chip cookie dough, heath bar, butterfinger, french vanilla, chocolate-chip, mint chocolate-chip, *cinnamon* (had this one down in Ft. myers, FL...probably the best one on my list but I have yet to find it at a dairy bar up here).
As with the Simpons, there are too many that I like.


----------



## Joshua B (May 27, 2004)

Max said:
			
		

> Let's see...peppermint stick    , or perhaps butter crunch   8) , umm I think oreo cookie!  Yeah! that's it!!!      No, wait....Heath bar!     :idea:   Errrr, no I think it's....
> 
> Damn it, who brought up this thread anyway!   :roll:



Max hit on some of my favorites. I also love Ben & Jerry's, and I love New England ice cream stands.


----------



## ChileMass (May 27, 2004)

Josh - what's the name of that terrific dairy stand on 117 in Maynard.....?


----------



## Joshua B (May 27, 2004)

Hmmm, it's not Erikson's is it? Kimball Farms? I didn't grow up in the area so I'm not quite sure.


----------



## ChileMass (May 27, 2004)

JoshuaB - Thanks - 

Erikson's on 117 just over the town line into Maynard - fabulous.
Uhlmann's in Westborough on Route 30 - awesome.
Beezer's on Route 20 in Northborough - open almost all winter.  Great ice cream, great burgers.......


----------



## Joshua B (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the tips Chile! I am going to try Erikson's sometime since I pass it every day on my way home. Lucky me!


----------



## Max (May 28, 2004)

One of the best spots was always the old Silver Ranch in Jaffrey NH, just south of Mt. Monadnock.  The name changed to Addisons, then I think Kimball Farm bought it, so not sure what the name is now.  But they used to have a banana split called a BELLY ACHE that was 9 scoops of ice cream, bananas, every topping in the house, etc.  It was enormous.  Years ago, they boasted if you could eat the whole thing, they would give you another one free.      The name of it later changed to the MOUNT WASHINGTON.  Today, I don't believe it's in existance anymore, but the ice cream there is still great.

I always compared ice cream to sex...when it's great, it's REALLY great, and when it's not so great, it's still pretty good!


----------



## smitty77 (May 28, 2004)

If anyone ever has the chance, go to Governor's in Maine.  I've been to the ones in Waterville and Bangor and the ice cream portion are humongous.  They have a desert called the Federal Deficit that is beyond description.  The way it used to work is you could enlist as many as 6 people to help you eat it, and there were no doggie bags.  Maybe   basgs, but no doggie bags.  The food is also really good and the prices used to be unbeatable, but I heard they changed management so I can't say if this is still true.  They also have a large variety of fresh baked pies by the slice or by the pie.  Rumor has it (posted on the wall in the Bangor location) that John Travolta used to send one of his staff in to pick up a bunch of Chocolate Nightmare desserts for him if he was in the New England area.  If you're ever in the area and have time I suggest stopping.  They also have a G-scale train circling the restaurant near the ceiling.

As the Governor always says:
"I always have room for dessert.  I eat it first!  Welcome to Governor's!"


----------

